# Here we go again,...



## Pauliemon (Dec 2, 2011)

1950 Schwinn Panther. This will be the bike I enter in the 2012 Autorama here in Sacramento. It will look better by show time, I hope.

The frame fresh off Ebay.





Mock-up




Oh crap!


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 5, 2011)

only thing missing here i see is....


about $1000 to put it back together with


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 5, 2011)

*Lol!*

Yeah I think that G is somewhere with flying monkeys. We won't be seeing either one anytime soon. It's not going to be a restore so I'm safe. Most of the money has already been spent. I'll have to pay my pinstriper but that's about it. I'm going to paint this one instead of powder coat. I'll do that at my buddy's shop. That will cost me a few shots of Jameson and some beer chasers.


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 30, 2011)

*Moving along,...*

Autorama is getting close. Time to boogie.

Kinda cool pic.




Hangin'




First coat.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jan 21, 2012)

*Four weeks to go,...*

Time to go see the pinstriper.


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good so far. I was going to put a motorcycle in the autorama but there was no way i would have finished in time. Maybe next year. Hope i can at least make it up for the show.


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 1, 2012)

ffjmoore said:


> Looks good so far. I was going to put a motorcycle in the autorama but there was no way i would have finished in time. Maybe next year. Hope i can at least make it up for the show.




What kind of bike? Yeah I know that one. Two years ago, I was still working on the bike in the van on the way to the show. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 6, 2012)

*Ten days left.*

It's gettin' close.

Victims of change.




The replacements.




The carnage.




The winner.




It's never really done is it?


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 8, 2012)

*Took a little trip,...*

to the pinstriper's. About a week left to go. Time to start putting it together.

My pinstriper Kellie. KandyStripes Artwork.




Nice work Kellie.








Since I was there I had her do Marjie's (girlfriend) fenders.


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 16, 2012)

*Showtime!*

Done deal,...or is it ever?


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 18, 2012)

Really nice job! Kelly is really good.


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 21, 2012)

*Another year, another Autorama.*

Thanks Zephyr. Yes Kellie does some outstanding work. She'll be putting more on my bike. The show was fun as usual. We get two entries and use the extra passes to take friends and family. It's more of a party then a show for me and Marjie. The custom bike class was stacked. All kinds of OCC type bikes. Not my thing but those are some nice bikes. They gave out a ton of participation awards.

Me and the Monkey.






The bikes.


----------

